# Is my visa approved?



## acwilliams (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi all, 
my boyfriend and I both received the following email today, in regards to a tier 5 (youth mobility) visa, I was just wondering if anyone knows whether or not there is anyway to tell whether approval has been given from the email. 


Dear ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 3/2/2017 .
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.

Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope. There are no hidden messages or clues in what are mostly automated emails. You'll know the outcome when you receive your documents and passport.


----------



## acwilliams (Feb 17, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Nope. There are no hidden messages or clues in what are mostly automated emails. You'll know the outcome when you receive your documents and passport.


Thank you, for your reply. Ill be able to pick it up tomorrow so I'm just hoping for the best... I'll be a nervous wreck all day lol


----------



## acwilliams (Feb 17, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Nope. There are no hidden messages or clues in what are mostly automated emails. You'll know the outcome when you receive your documents and passport.


Sorry to be a pain and ask another question, but should we be concerned that we have not received an email directly from the embassy that a decision has been made, I've heard that this can mean a rejection has occurred, however I have also heard of people who didn't receive the email from the embassy but got approved, is it just a case of pot luck with the email system? some people get all the emails and some people don't?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Again, there are no hidden clues that your visa is or isn't approved. It's not a perfect system. Some people get emails and some don't. Some people who get emails are approved, some aren't. Some people who don't get emails are approved, some aren't. Seriously, you are only going to know the result when you get your documents and passport back.


----------



## acwilliams (Feb 17, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Again, there are no hidden clues that your visa is or isn't approved. It's not a perfect system. Some people get emails and some don't. Some people who get emails are approved, some aren't. Some people who don't get emails are approved, some aren't. Seriously, you are only going to know the result when you get your documents and passport back.


Ok thanks heaps for the clarification, I shall try to stop worrying until tomorrow. I don't see any reason as to why we wouldn't be approved, this is just a stressful process I think...


----------

